# Skopje, the capital of (the Republic of) North Macedonia



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

https://mia.mk/urban-skopje/?lang=en


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Skopje's old town







































https://twitter.com/discovermkd


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

-double post-​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Vardar River, Central Skopje - Macedonia by Kel Squire, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Debar Maalo by ArMend Alimi, on Flickr

Gtc 6 by ArMend Alimi, on Flickr

Old Bazaar 1 by ArMend Alimi, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

by _Dorijan Milovanovic_


----------

